
Evolution Can Go Fuck Itself - kaxline
https://mindlasers.com/evolution-can-go-fuck-itself/
======
_benj
I can't help but share your feeling. It's quite interesting how naturalism
just mentions the parts that they like about evolution and hide actually how
horrendous the thing actually is. Is not my intention here to promote
alternative explanations to our origin or anything like that, but if we really
believed in evolution, why do we try to get the women/children/handicap out of
an accident first when who should survive is the fittest? And if I dare go to
even darker terrain, having a superior race take over the world would just
advance evolution positively (I ABSOLUTELY ABHOR THE IDEA!)

But then, why do we find ourselves in such strong revulsion against what is
supposed to just be? If this (evolution) is all that there is and has ever
been, how do we, as a part of it, "know better"?

~~~
bediger4000
> why do we try to get the women/children/handicap out of an accident first
> when who should survive is the fittest?

This is pretty much the problem of why evolution encourages altruism, why
there are eusocial animals (ants, bees, naked mole rats) and things like that.

You're missing 2 things:

1\. "fittest" isn't very obvious. It probably comes down to something like a
statistical ability to have offspring that survive. With that orientation,
saving women/children/etc first makes sense: more offspring survive,
especially for K-strategy species like humans. We humans are accustomed to
making moral judgements about survival, but experts seem pretty sure that
"fittest" doesn't include morality. Just as a side note, "fittest" may not
exist as a long term thing. Climates change, continents move, volcanism
happens. "Fittest" might mean something on a short term, but probably doesn't
exist long term.

2\. What nature wants to propagate isn't terribly obvious. It's chromosomes.
Why do you help your children? They carry half of your chromosomes. Why do you
help your parents? Same reason? Your sibligs? On average you've got maybe 50%
of your chromosomes in common. See
[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2016/05/05/brothers/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2016/05/05/brothers/)
for a pithy way of saying this.

Propagation of chromosomes pretty much explains colonies of ants: because of
the way sexual determination works in ants and bees, the worker ants are more
closely related than mammal siblings are. This article has a decent
explanation: [https://www.antkeepers.com/facts/ant-colony/why-do-ants-
live...](https://www.antkeepers.com/facts/ant-colony/why-do-ants-live-in-
colonies/)

